# iPhone 4 water proof case



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Anyone have one? I was thinking of ordering one like this Waterproof & outdoor case for iphone4 '2-in-1' -US Shi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Waterproof-outdoor-case-iphone4-2-in-1-US-Ship-/170707805073


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Idk if a 30 buck case will work well... Best buy sells the lifeproof case for it. My gf has it and ill speak for the case cuz its awesome, completely 100% water/mud proof. I think its like 80 bucks but does have a lifetime warrenty also


----------



## Taklebx (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a lifeproof case and I love it. It's saved my phone on more then one occasion. Like redneckrancher420 said they are 80 bucks but well worth it. I got mine at Best Buy or look them up on there website. the website offers more colors then Best Buy


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm 18 and in school. I can't spend $80 on a phone case. $30 seems like too much really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

You can spend money to buy an iPhone, but not to protect it.. that eBay case looks like it's crap to me... and read the questions and answers at the bottom of the page.. seems there are lots of unhappy customers with that seller.. Save up and buy the LifeProof case.. you won't regret it...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats why I got the G'zOne commando from Verizon already waterproof and shock proof as for your case I have no idea but if you find out let me know my buddy wants one for his iPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

LifeProof FTW.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I'm in HS, I'd definitely save up to get the life proof. $80 to protect it or $30 that may destroy it?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i got the lifeproof case. i love it its awsome. works good when we are riding and i needa take a vid of it dont have to worr about water damage!!!


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I will get one one day. I ordered one for $15 for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

You better do some serious testing before you put it on your phone


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I will. Just wish it would be here before my ride saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

